# Sausage/burger Chipotle Slam fatty



## gruelurks (Aug 21, 2009)

2 packs of Bob Evans hot sausage
1lb of 80/20 ground chuck (this leftover burger was seasoned with some Lipton onion soup mix and Zip sauce from burgers the night before.)
1 small can of hot jalapenos
some shredded pepperjack and cheddar cheese
a dousing of Blair's Chipotle Slam sauce

Once it goes in the smoker tomorrow, I plan to coat it in bath of [font=arial, helvetica]Pappy's Moonshine Madness Barbecue Sauce.

Yes, I love hot stuff. :-) I'll try and post a pic tomorrow of the final product if I have time. Got a pinball party that afternoon 20 miles away that I will be hauling ass to once this comes out of the smoker. Also doing two pork butts, but you've all seen enough of my butts. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/font][font=arial, helvetica]Pappy's Moonshine Madness Barbecue Sauce.[/font]
http://www.hotsauceworld.com/pamomabasa.html

Blair’s Chipotle Slam
http://www.hotsauceblog.com/hotsauce...chipotle-slam/

Zip Sauce
http://www.zipsauce.com/


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great...


----------



## fire it up (Aug 21, 2009)

Can never see too much of your butts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those sauces look great.
Anything with chipotle and I'm all for it.  I loved the Pappy's slogan.  "So friggin hot you'll go blind"
Sounds like one hell of mixture.
Please, for the sake of my sanity try and get a pic of it sliced, or just drop a piece in an envelope and ship it to me, either way I have to know how this piece of goodness turns out.


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 22, 2009)

Just got up around 10 am and tossed it in the MES. The two butts are looking good too, they should be ready to come off in another hour or so.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 22, 2009)

I like those sauces we love those chipotles chillis we always have them in stock in our house. I lookin forward to the finished Q


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 23, 2009)

Well the final results were C+ at best. There was a leakage of cheese part way thru which resulted in a less than stellar filling. Some of the cheddar didn't melt too well either. Here is the one pic I snapped of it before it was devoured, glad everyone at the party liked it, along with the pork butts. I actually got a request to make some more pork butts for a party next weekend and get paid for it, so win there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I added a pic of the general pinball fun as well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 23, 2009)

Butts look great and the fattie doesn't look that bad, how did it taste?  That is the real important part...


----------



## billbo (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking good! The beauty of the fattie is how it tastes, not how it looks.


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 23, 2009)

I barely got a taste of it myself and it was only the sausage portion. It was ok, tasted liked hot breakfast sausage and burger, not very smoky IMO. It still had some spicy kick to it. People liked it, but I can do better I'm sure. I should have wrapped it in a bacon weave but bacon was frozen. Ah well, next time!


----------

